# TTL,RWIN,MTU einstellen?



## Snade (5. Mai 2008)

Wie in meiner überschrift schon steht will ich TTL,RWINund MTU einstellen.
Warum?
Das Problem: Vor dem Umzug war mit der leitung noch alles in ordnung nach dem umzug (vor 2 wochen) is die leitung total langsam also rufen wir an (bei Alice) da kam der schock maximal 1,5 mbit verfügber bei ner 16000leitung mir is schon klar das mann das durch das einstellen dieser werte die leitung nich schneller wird aber jetz zum eigentlichen problem: wenn ich was downloaden will bricht er ab weil das i-net sozusagen nich da is deswegen das einstellen der werte.
noch ein Beispiel: Wenn ich onlinespiele spiele werd ich rausgeschmissen und muss neu verbinden wer WoW spielt weis wie lange das dauert bzw. nervt das zu machen wenn man jede 20 sekunden rausfliegt und neu verbinden muss zu dem kommt noch das es dann ungefähr 2 min kein i-net gibt wobei die verbindung bestehen bleibt das heißt die pakete gehen verloren deswegen die einstellungen mir geht es hauptsächlich darum das ich bei onlinespielen nicht immer rausgeworfen werde.

Hier noch mal details:

Anbieter: Alice
Produkt: Alice deluxe
Maximale verfügberkeit: 1,5 mbit
Optiemirungen habe ich schon versucht bis jetz ohne erfolg.
Ich hab ein programm damit kann man das manuell einstellen.
Bitte helft mir ich verzweifle bald!!!
schon mal im voraus *DANKE*


----------



## Las_Bushus (5. Mai 2008)

also ich würd sagen das es hier nicht hilft ttl und co einzustellen sondern es eher hilft den anbieter zu fragen ob er die 1,5mbit/s noch etwas drosseln kann, da diese ja scheinbar nicht stabil zu kriegen sind.... hatte so ein ähnliches problem mal bei meinen großeltern, nachdem wir da die geschwindigkeit gesenkt hatten ging es ohne probs... (dort brach die verbindung immer ab und das modem musste neu syncronisieren und dann neu verbinden)
wenn weiteres drosseln nicht hilft, anderen anbieter fragen was der als max speed anbietet... und vielleicht ein günstigeres angebot/paket nehmen.


----------



## jetztaber (5. Mai 2008)

Tja, das Internet ist voll von Klagen über Deinen Anbieter, aber Du kannst ja selbst mal nachschauen.

Du kannst hier den SG TCP Optimizer herunterladen:
SpeedGuide.net :: TCP Optimizer / Downloads


----------



## Snade (5. Mai 2008)

Naja vor dem Umzug ging alles einbahnfrei downloads bei 800kbit/s reicht mir völlig aus jetz sind es gerade mal 15kbit/s -_-
ja das mit dem anbieter werdich mal versuchen aber ich trozdem nochmal probieren diese sachen einzustellen!deswegen
aber mitdem drosseln weis ich nich ob das was bringt erstens sind es ja maximal 1,5mbit außerdem bleibt die verbindung ja bestehen er  sendet nur keine pakete und ich will das er dauerhaft pakete sendet deswegen TTL


----------



## Las_Bushus (6. Mai 2008)

aber wenn die time to live zu gering ist sollten deine pakete nirgends ankommen, aber wenn pakete nicht zu dir kommen klingt das für mich also wäre die leitung nicht für die genutzten frequenzen nutzbar... und desto geringer die bandbreite desto höher die chance das es stabil läuft, da bei geringerer bandbreite (wie der name schon sagt) ein geringeres frequenzband genutzt wird, und desto geringer die frequenz desto höher die chance das die Daten auch auf langen Wegen ankommen .
MTU könnte die antwortzeiten senken. TTL soll da in wiefern helfen?! und RWIN könnte die Antwortzeiten auch noch etwas senken aber hilft nicht ne beschissene Leitung besser zu machen oder das die Pakete besser ankommen. Ohne Stabile Leitung hilft dir das alles nix -.- (jetzt mal so rein Logisch gedacht, wenn ich mich an meine Ausbildung zurück erinnere)


----------



## Snade (6. Mai 2008)

okay ich hab noch ein isdn-lan kabel (also das is von einem isdn modem und halb so dünn wie ein normales) damit werd ichs mal probieren und danke jetzaber für das tool das is wirklich der beste i-net optimizer den ich jeh gesehen hab 

Edit1:  Das mit dem ISDN-lan kabel klappt nich der computer zeigt die verbindung an aber er verbindet nich mit dem router hab 5 mal probiert neustart und noch ein paar mal geht nich hat jemand ne idee wie ich weniger bandbreite mit nem tool hinkriege (hab kein bokk da anzurufen bei alice die schimpfen sich da support...)


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Mai 2008)

cFos Speed

Is nen alternativer DSL Treiber, welcher dir Traffic Shaping ermöglicht und auch deine MTU dynamisch anpassen kann.


----------



## Las_Bushus (6. Mai 2008)

WTH wieso ein ISDN Kabel????? 1. ISDN Kabel sind anders beschalten als Patch Kabel (kann also garnicht gehen) 2. rede ich von dem Kaben zw. HVT(Hauptverteiler) und KVZ(Kundenverzweiger, oder so)/deinem Haus und daran kannst du nix machen, d.h. wenn dann muss Alice den speed weiter drosseln, damit das wirklich mal stabil läuft.... 

hab ich mich so doof ausgedrückt? Wenn ja tut mir das leid


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Mai 2008)

Nur die Entfernung zum HVT bestimmt seinen Speed wegen dem Signalloss


----------



## Snade (7. Mai 2008)

ja is mir schon klar das die verbindung durch den HTV abhängt aber bei uns is ein ein internetkaffe in der nähe die haben download rates von 1300kbit/s
ich hab ma noch ne frage kennt jemand einen TV/internetanbieter außer kabel DE
und Telecolumbus für berlin, denn bei uns ist eh nich mehr als dsl 6000 drin (von telecom anbietern) ich hab bei arcor geguckt die haben auf der website gezeigt das nur max. dsl 6000 verfügber is also will ich wahrscheinlich zum einem TV/internetanbieter  weil die nicht vom telefonnätz abhängig sind


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Mai 2008)

Liegt bei dir überhaupt ne Kabelleitung? Bei denen siehts immer noch schlechter aus als mit LWL fürs Inet etc.
Warum nicht Kabel Deutschland? Die sind doch recht gut und imo auch die größten in dem Bereich.


----------



## Snade (7. Mai 2008)

nich bei uns verfügbar wenn ich da die adresse von uns eingebe verweist mich kabel DE immer auf seinen partner telecolumbus und die haben nur maximal geschwindigkeit von 
10000kbit/s


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Mai 2008)

ich wär mit 10Mbit/s zufrieden


----------



## Snade (8. Mai 2008)

*MAX.!!!*


----------

